# great online resource



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Through youtube I came across a great web site (that I actually had heard about before but at the time my computer wouldn't display it properly and I eventually forgot the URL) and I've had so much fun with it the last few days:

http://www.medici.tv

They have lots of videos from the Verbier festival and a whole catalogue of concerts/portraits etc (although you have to subscribe and pay a certain fee to gain access to the latter category). I just couldn't believe that I could be able to watch entire classical concerts for free. (at least those from the Verbier festival were for free, maybe it's because they're so recent.)

They have an official youtube channel too where they upload highlights.


----------



## Ispin (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks so much; it's great (didn't know about it, up to now ;-)
Isp.


----------

